# Nesting project at Farmington Bay on 25th



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

It's that time of the year again. The management at FB will be repairing and re-stuffing the duck and goose nests on February 25th at 8:00 AM. Anyone that wants to come and help out is invited. Meet at the offices at the north entrance at 8:00 AM. There will be a need for foot soldiers, airboaters and possibly even some mudmotors to haul grass out to blinds and make repairs. For any questions you can call the manager (Rich Hansen) at 801-391-1454. See you there!
R


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

If I am not out on the road TDY, I will be there R!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Planning on it again this year.....


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I should be there again. Good times.


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm planning in being there. How many youth show up to this. I will bring 2 in waders.


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

Can I bring my son? He is 12, has waders, and will surely help all he can


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm sure that your kids will be welcome. Anyone that wants to help is welcome. Thanks for your interest!
R


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm planning on being there!! Hopefully we have enough participation that my boat/crew can do an island cleanup on unit 1!!!


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

I'll be there!


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I dont think I'll have my AB but I should be there.


----------



## gooseguts (Nov 9, 2007)

HEADS UP!!!

Delta Waterfowl will be providing a "Free" hot lunch to all involved in the nest rebuilding!
Most likely it will be Hamburgers, Hotdogs etc....
Hope to see you all out there!!!!!


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

AWESOME!! 
R


----------



## fowler50 (Oct 18, 2010)

If i come, this will be a new experience for me. I hope i get my day off from work so i can get this opportunity to meet other hunters and build nests. This will be awesome!


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

Any sign up neccesary or is it just show up and help?
Also, hip boots ok?, I seem to be waderless  
Hope I can make it out, having Saturdays off for the first time in 9 years should allow me alot more opportunities to participate in events like this.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

no preregistration needed, however, the DNR will you have fill out and sign a volunteer signup sheet when you show up that morning, takes about a minute. 

Hip boots shouldn't be a problem, providing you don't fall down, especially if you jump in with one of the boaters, a lot of the nests are in shallow water.


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet, thanks. I hope to make it out.
Oh wait, as long as I don't fall down? guess I can handle getting wet


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Nice work guys. If I were going to be in town, I would be there for sure.


----------



## clintonias42 (Jan 31, 2012)

We will be there, shall I drag out the new MB boat?


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

The ponds are still very shallow but they are starting to re-fill the ponds as we speak. We won't know until next week if the water will be deep enough to run a mudmotor by Feb 25th. Stay tuned!
R


----------



## colbyatepaste (Oct 9, 2010)

i am planning on it if i am in town


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

How are the ice conditions out there R? has it pretty much opened back up?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

BUMP!!!


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Gee LeDouche said:


> How are the ice conditions out there R? has it pretty much opened back up?


Most of the nests are on the mud edges so ice won't be a problem, but lack of water might be. Ice sometimes damages the posts, so there may be some re-pounding necessary. Many of the nests are accessable by foot, so those guys will need to pack out some grass to the more remote nests. In past years, the WMA management has dropped off piles of grass in strategic places along the dikes for easier nest stuffing.
R


----------



## clintonias42 (Jan 31, 2012)

I guess we are all still on for the 25th?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Yeap, we are a go!
see you there!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Back to the top!


----------



## Wounded Coot (Dec 18, 2010)

After seeing the nesting platforms you guys put out last spring, I built a couple to put on some private property near my house. I have installed them but was wondering what kind of grass you put in them, or if it matters?
Mac


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Wounded Coot said:


> After seeing the nesting platforms you guys put out last spring, I built a couple to put on some private property near my house. I have installed them but was wondering what kind of grass you put in them, or if it matters?
> Mac


I have heard that certain types of grasses are better, I am not completely sure what kind it is we used but I think it may have been Bermuda hay. You could always give Rich a call (his number is at the front of this thread), I'm sure he would be happy to tell you for sure which kind it is.


----------



## GoneGoosin (Aug 17, 2011)

Wounded Coot,
What you need is Grass Hay. This is what was recommended for the ones we are doing up north.


----------

